# Breeder



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone have a Vizair Cocakpoo or have expericence of them please??


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Does anyone have a Vizair Cocakpoo or have expericence of them please??


are you getting a new friend for Betty?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> are you getting a new friend for Betty?


There is a certain little dog that needs rehoming which I just can't get out of my mind which came from there but I can't get any information on them - what testing they do etc...I have emailed them but got no reply


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't heard of them- sorry can't help you


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They don't really give much away on their site do they?  Go on Colin, you know you want to  xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> They don't really give much away on their site do they?  Go on Colin, you know you want to  xx


No , and that's the problem. Yes, I do want to but not without knowing a little more


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

You're right I can't find one word about health testing, all they say is healthy pups :/
I hope you can find something out to help make your decision, has Ceri not told you anything? I would have thought she would have a copy of parents testing if they had been...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> There is a certain little dog that needs rehoming which I just can't get out of my mind which came from there but I can't get any information on them - what testing they do etc...I have emailed them but got no reply


I am glad you are still interested in the little dog, fingers crossed you find what you need x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Me too Colin .. I can't think of a more loving home for a certain little dog... 

Good luck finding out more .. xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Colin had a look at site and it says that they got their stud dog Ozzie from Anzils.......(Anthony does test his dogs for PRA)


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Colin had a look at site and it says that they got their stud dog Ozzie from Anzils.......(Anthony does test his dogs for PRA)


good detective work Sherlock!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Colin had a look at site and it says that they got their stud dog Ozzie from Anzils.......(Anthony does test his dogs for PRA)


I'm not sure Ozzie is the Sire, they also have a white mini poodle...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

It looks to me like they breed F1 & F2s or F1bs? Because they have cocker spaniels, a poodle and then cockapoos, so do we know what Pip was bred from? I also saw that Ozzie was from Anzils, and he definitely does testing, just not sure if that is Pips dad or not? :S


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> You're right I can't find one word about health testing, all they say is healthy pups :/
> I hope you can find something out to help make your decision, has Ceri not told you anything? I would have thought she would have a copy of parents testing if they had been...


Accroding the ad of FREEADS her dad is the white mini poodle...
She is also advertsied on Preloved but it's been on a couple of days
so she may have already been re-homed...all very sad.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

So we still don't have a clue about testing :/
& yes she could have already gone, but may not have done, she should pop on to let you know really seen as you showed interest last time, I hope it works out for the best either way for you.


----------



## ceriwyn (Oct 25, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> So we still don't have a clue about testing :/
> & yes she could have already gone, but may not have done, she should pop on to let you know really seen as you showed interest last time, I hope it works out for the best either way for you.


in contact with colin via text  not sure about testing sorry, we bought her a bit blind, not pip. i mean we went there to buy a pet and didnt know what questions to ask, however lovely lady and husband whilst we where there, still doesnt answer the question. can i not get pip tested?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

ceriwyn said:


> in contact with colin via text  not sure about testing sorry, we bought her a bit blind, not pip. i mean we went there to buy a pet and didnt know what questions to ask, however lovely lady and husband whilst we where there, still doesnt answer the question. can i not get pip tested?


Yes ceri you can get her tested, I don't know how much this costs or how long it takes. JoJo had a dog tested not so long ago so you could ask her or any of the reputable breeders on here will know. I am sure they will give you the info you need.
x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh hey  that's fair enough then, just thought you would know but if you weren't sure at the time then no worries, could you ask the breeder? I don't know how much testing costs, but someone will come along, probably JoJo yes  I hope you can sort this out & that Col can get pip if he really wants her etc  x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Ceri

All the information is on JoJo's website. She explains very clearly what the process is. Essentially its getting a blood test from the vet and sending it off
to the DNA testing company in the USA (Optigen). The results were emailed back in 7 days. JoJo indicates a price of £93.00 for the test but guess the blood sample taken by the vet was extra. Have a look at the website she explains it really easily and gives links to the various websites.
I am really interested in Pip but am reluctant about taking her on if there is a possibility of her developing PRA which can lead to blindness. It really is a shames that you cant get the this info from the breeder. If the the parents are PRA clear then Pip will not develop it and there is no need for testing...3


----------



## ceriwyn (Oct 25, 2011)

ive sent you her parentage, i dont know if its possible to figure out from grand sire/ grand dam.
Its very confussing, I suppose the same question will be asked again and again, so if the parentage certificate doesnt help... then it looks like i need to get her tested.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all .. yep this was Optigen testing Honey ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/07/20/my-dog-health-testing-experience-so-far/

The longest time I have had to wait is under 2 weeks for a Optigen results ... 

Ceri don't be too hard on yourself or worry .. It is just a shame the breeder cant confirm about any health testing .. as with one parent being DNA tested clear would be good to know.

Oh Colin I would love you to have Pip .. you would make a fab owner for Pip ... I know Ceri can read on here how cockapoo and Betty crazy you are already .. in the nicest possible way


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the blood tests at vets were under £30... but don't quote me on that ... sorry I cant remember exactly


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's encouraging to see the family tree which may or may not prove the pedigree ( I got kennel club certificates for Betty form my breeder) but unfortunately it does nothing to prove the dogs have been pra tested.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope between Colin and Ceri ... something can be sorted out .. 

I am sure whatever happens Pip will be happy, as Ceri cares about Pip and wants the best for her xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> good detective work Sherlock!


Have you handed your pipe over? 
Or was that another Karen? 

Oops sorry :topic:

Hope this story has a happy ending for you all


----------



## ceriwyn (Oct 25, 2011)

I have had a couple of phone calls tonight asking about Pip, but if she hasnt had a new home after the weekend then I will consider getting the tests done.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> It's encouraging to see the family tree which may or may not prove the pedigree ( I got kennel club certificates for Betty form my breeder) but unfortunately it does nothing to prove the dogs have been pra tested.


Does this help http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/1969
The kennel club keeps records of PRA status of dogs registered with them.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Mandy

This has been really useful , I'm really grateful . None of their Spaniels appear on th list.
However Pips Sire ( Mini Poodle) is called Tredura Mystique at Vizair 
There is a dog on the PRA Clear list called Treduea Manifique which shows the same parents as Treduea Mystique at Vizair ( so possibly the same dog renamed??) Dam is Tango Sparkle and Sire Dinkatanya baileys on tree at tredura -even if it is not the same dog presumably if they have had one clear pup then all their pups will be clear????

Expert advice needed please...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well they don't actually have to test the mum, if the sire is clear then the pup will not get it, so if the poodle has been tested clear then little pip will be fine  The only thing not testing both doesn't guarantee if that a pup isn't a carrier (for future pups) but don't think you'd be planning to breed anyway so it shouldn't matter, if the dad is tested clear pip should be fine  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> This has been really useful , I'm really grateful . None of their Spaniels appear on th list.
> However Pips Sire ( Mini Poodle) is called Tredura Mystique at Vizair
> ...


Ok Colin my head is hurting .. maybe I should back to the house work lol..

I may have this wrong but I think what you need to know is.. if one puppy from these parents is Clear then will all the puppys from the litter be clear .. answer would be no ... 

I will try to keep it simple, eg if one parent is a carrier and one parent is a clear the litter could have clear and carrier pups .... if both parents are carriers the pups could be clear, carrier or affected ... but if both parents are clear then all puppies will be clear. 

http://www.optigen.com/opt9_test_prcdprabs.html

Does that help a little Colin? or have I got the wrong end of the cockapoo stick


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Colin I don't think the dog will have been re named. It is likely Magnifique and Mystique are litter siblings. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Jojo

Sorry to give you a headache..my thread was a bit gobbledy gookey...

Thanks, I believe it may be reasonable to assume that Pip's sire is clear but
as there are no records for her dam ( or even the dams parents)
we are no further forward... my head is hurting too


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think you have it right JoJo, but if Colin doesn't want to breed with Pip then if one parents is clear she will not develop the eye problems, but she could be a carrier if both parents aren't tested clear but that only matters if she is going to be bred with, which I don't think she is x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Colin I don't think the dog will have been re named. It is likely Magnifique and Mystique are litter siblings. x


Really, even if one was sold to another breeder and it's taken on their
trading / breeding name ( ie Vizair). From Jojo's message this would mean
that even if they were siblings then its not guaranteed that both would be PRA clear?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep that's it Laura .. if Pip's dad is clear .. then Pip can only be Clear or Carrier  

What are you thinking Colin?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No it's not definite, all breeding dogs should be tested by the owners/breeders for each individual dog (at least the sire - don't always have to test both parents)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am just not sure about the KC references :S :S :S ... and all the KC names confused me ... it doesn't take much today to confuse me .... 

Got two very soggy cockapoos cuddles up next to me .. and want to help Colin as much as possible .. I think Pip is a lovely cockapoo and want her to go to a great home .. as I know that would make it easier for Ceri and her family too ... xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had assumed that if one pup from the same parents ( pip's sire) was clear
then other pups/siblings from the same parents would also be clear- but this is clearly not the case as we do not know that the pip's sires parents were
BOTH clear... god this get confusing. I was just hoping that we could establish that Pip's sire was defeintely clear - but we still cant guarantee it.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> This has been really useful , I'm really grateful . None of their Spaniels appear on th list.
> However Pips Sire ( Mini Poodle) is called Tredura Mystique at Vizair
> ...


If you can find Tango Sparkle AND Dinkatanya Baileys on clear list, then Tredura Mystique will also be clear, otherwise there is a chance he may be a carrier  I agree with Karen Magnifique and Mystique will be siblings, not the same dog renamed.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

This is confusing :/ If the dad is definitely clear then pip will will not develop any eye problems, but seen as you're not sure then it's quite difficult to know without a test :/ Or finding out from the breeder if the sire is tested clear if that is an option?
I would love for this to work out so that Pip could go & live with Colin, but it isn't as easy as that, I hope it all works out! x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Regarding KC names, I think I am right in saying that all pups from a litter would be given KC names and registered by the breeder before being homed and given 'pet names' by their new owners. It is therefore very likely that Magnifique and Mystique are litter siblings.

Karen x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just called the breeder ( as a prospective buyer) to ask if they PRA test their
dogs...reply was:-

We dont need to do our Spaniels as they are working cockers ( I didn't think this
made any difference??)

and

Both the poodles parents are clear so we did not need to bother...

Not very helpful and still inconclusive


----------



## ceriwyn (Oct 25, 2011)

If pip's sires parents are both clear then pip could be a carrier from dam but this doesnt matter as long as pip isnt going to be bread from.

my mum-in-law biology teacher  new she was good for something LOL


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes Colin if the poodles parents were clear the he will be clear therefore his babies will not develop PRA. They could be carriers but this is irrelevent as you won't be breeding. Although keep in mind you are taking someones word for it.
xx


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Gosh Colin my head hurts from reading all the threads. its sooo confusing I agree, but you need to know this information. Pip looks adorable (like Betty) and deserves the best as she is probably pretty confused herself at the mo. Good luck with it all & keep us posted. Sue


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Yes Colin if the poodles parents were clear the he will be clear therefore his babies will not develop PRA. They could be carriers but this is irrelevent as you won't be breeding. Although keep in mind you are taking someones word for it.
> xx


And that's the point - taking somebody's word for it.....Aaaargh!!!

And I always considered myself quite a decisive person


----------



## ceriwyn (Oct 25, 2011)

Greenleys19 said:


> Gosh Colin my head hurts from reading all the threads. its sooo confusing I agree, but you need to know this information. Pip looks adorable (like Betty) and deserves the best as she is probably pretty confused herself at the mo. Good luck with it all & keep us posted. Sue


Pip cant be confused as she doesnt sit here reading these posts, she's quite happy eating her food, chasing her toys playing with the kids and getting lots of love and cuddles. Im confused my husband is confused and im sure anyone reading this thread will need A level biology and a degree in clinical psychology to determine if miss marples in fact did get professor plumb with the lead pipe in the conservatory or not? mind boggling.

Pip is quite happy and is getting the love she needs, we could of rehomed her twice, but the people didnt seem right.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ceriwyn said:


> Pip is quite happy and is getting the love she needs, we could of rehomed her twice, but the people didnt seem right.


Ceri ... that is good to hear .. it is clear you want the best home for Pip xx

I must say Colin and Betty would be my recommended owners ... it would be lovely for Pip to have Betty .. and Colin is a great dog owner and Pip would be spoilt rotten .. in a good way 

I thought I was quiet good all this DNA stuff.. but I think I need a strong cuppa and to read this thread again ..


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha JoJo you make me laugh 
I hope little Pip goes home with Colin, it would be lovely


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Just called the breeder ( as a prospective buyer) to ask if they PRA test their
> dogs...reply was:-
> 
> We dont need to do our Spaniels as they are working cockers ( I didn't think this
> ...


If both of Pip's Dads parents are clear .. then this is good... the only worry is there is no written proof :S .. oh Ceri and Colin ... I really hope you can get this sorted .. maybe a Optigen test or to ask the breeder again for paperwork on Pip's dad's parents PRA tests, any breeder should be happy to help you out with this issue, just scan them in and email them to you ... it means Pip can go to a lovely forever home without being Optigen tested and it would make things so much easier for Ceri and Colin too ...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> If both of Pip's Dads parents are clear .. then this is good... the only worry is there is no written proof :S .. oh Ceri and Colin ... I really hope you can get this sorted .. maybe a Optigen test or to ask the breeder again for paperwork on Pip's dad's parents PRA tests, any breeder should be happy to help you out with this issue, just scan them in and email them to you ... it means Pip can go to a lovely forever home without being Optigen tested and it would make things so much easier for Ceri and Colin too ...


I have a sad feeling JoJo that the breeder of Pip will not help as she wants to have her back. It might just be easier to get it done yourselves, Colin and Ceri.


----------



## ceriwyn (Oct 25, 2011)

pip is no longer available.

see my alergic to my cockapoo post for details


----------

